

Show HN: Search for movies, books, and albums and save them to a list. - shawnps
https://github.com/shawnps/watchreadlisten

======
shawnps
I noticed that whenever people recommended a movie, book, or album to me, I
would take out my iPhone and write it down in a note. This resulted in a lot
of notes containing various recommendations people had made to me. I decided
to make an app that would let me organize those recommendations.

Client libraries for the APIs are here:

[https://github.com/shawnps/rt](https://github.com/shawnps/rt)
[https://github.com/shawnps/gr](https://github.com/shawnps/gr)
[https://github.com/shawnps/sp](https://github.com/shawnps/sp)

